# Illustrator Margins: Either I am Stupid or...



## banjo_boy (Feb 8, 2003)

Can you change the print area / margins in Illustrator? I am having the worst time trying to figure that out. I have Illustrator 10.

All help is welcome.


----------



## twister (Feb 9, 2003)

Like this?  

Open your document
File:  Document Setup
Then click on Page Setup button
in the Setting drop down: Custom Paper Size


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 10, 2003)

now the print area is jumping around by as much as an inch! It shifts whenever I save it.


----------



## Vard (Feb 10, 2003)

Twister and Banjo Boy....

You two should just meet @ SunnySide Up on Hennipen Ave (I think that was it) and go over it there.  

OK, I really only wrote this cause I am super jealous that you two get to hang on MPLS still.  I just moved from there to nowheresville, PA about a year and a half ago.....what I would do to be back!

OK...sorry to hi-jack your thread....   

Later


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 10, 2003)

Actually, twister works right over the screen from me. I just wanted help over the weekend.

Mpls is still going. Cold as ^$%#*$% but is still here. Currently, -7. No brass monkies walking around here.


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2003)

banjo_boy we know each other?!   

Ohh yea.  Your that guy I talk to all day instead of working.   

And i agree Minneapolis is COLD.  I love the snow but I could do without the -10 when i have to go to school in the am.

Geez


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 10, 2003)

YOU'RE FIRED! Wait.. can't do that. Ummm... I need you to... no can't do that either.

Just help me with my stinkin' problem, oh wait. I need to get the update for illustrator.

You are very frustrating, Twister.


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *You are very frustrating, Twister. *



You don't know this but i was hired to bug the hell out of you.


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 10, 2003)

You can delete this anytime you want. We are just carrying on now.


----------



## Vard (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey guys...

This might help you out.  I use it some times.  The people on this group are pretty good.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/illustrator/

I use Illustrator as well, but not enough to be of any help.  But the above link might do the trick.

Hey, I'll take the snow and the cold...I just want my Twin Cities back.  Best 3 years of my life.

later


----------



## banjo_boy (Feb 10, 2003)

Vard. I am going to bookmark this one. I have been using Illustrator since v2 but I am running into stupid brain-fart things once in a while. This will help.


----------

